# Constant 'hacking' and trying to spit up



## SSTARR1701 (Oct 31, 2011)

My chi, Quark has been hacking all day. He has brought up some foamy spit a couple of times, but still keeps hacking and trying to bring something up. Could this just be something he ate in the yard? Or the fact that he steals poop out of the cats litter boxes? He's on raw diet, and I've never noticed him having any problem with bones. He's constantly sniffing and licking the floor throughout the house looking for crumbs, even going so far as to lick under the refrigerator for whatever crud has accumulated there. I have another dog, and several cats so there's always fur and dust around, as well as a messy husband who drops crumbs. Could any of this be the factor or is it the trachea? He acts perfectly normal otherwise. What can I try to correct it at home...pumpkin? oil?. I have no money for vet bills right now. Thanks.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Could be a hairball or combo of whatever a "hoover" would pick up--lol. We had this issue a couple weeks ago, and periodically. Try adding oil to one of the meals. Mine get 1/8 to 1/4 t. daily (salmon, flax, olive, coconut, wheat germ are all in our rotation). Also, whenever one of them have hacking/coughing/ gaging type problems, I pull out a frozen pumpkin cube (canned pumpkin frozen in ice cube trays and then transferred to a zip lock) and let them lick and then bite and eat...this helps get down whatever is "stuck" and not wanting to come up or go down.
Hope this helps!


----------



## SSTARR1701 (Oct 31, 2011)

"Hoover"...LOL. You just gave me a great name for whatever dog I get next in my life.

He seems to have quieted down at the moment. I like the idea of frozen pumpkin cubes. I'm going to make some up even just as a treat. And I just remembered I have some Frosty Paws in the freezer. That might help too. I have flax seed oil supplements that I take, so a few minutes ago I cut one open and squeezed a little into his dish which he promptly licked clean. I'm going to start adding some to his diet daily, just to keep things "lubed up" as long as he doesn't get loose stools. Thanks for the response. I panic quickly, especially if I think my lack of finances at this time is the only thing that might stand in the way of helping one of my animals (I grew up with vets who would work with their clients one on one with payments for expensive treatments. Vets today don't want to do that).


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, the pumpkin cubes are great treats too especially in our warm climate!
I actually looked up hairballs in my collection of natural pet health books and the oil was essential in all recommendations for dogs and cats. Luckily, I had been giving all along and just added a bit more during the "episode" and have now backed down to the 1/8t. day.


----------



## SSTARR1701 (Oct 31, 2011)

> Yes, the pumpkin cubes are great treats too especially in our warm climate!


I agree. In fact when you mentioned that, I thought to myself *that sounds like something I'd like too*. LOL

Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## JadensMimi (Oct 23, 2011)

Ohhhh, it sounds like Kennel Cough.


----------



## SSTARR1701 (Oct 31, 2011)

> Ohhhh, it sounds like Kennel Cough


No, I'm familiar with kennel cough, and I had considered it, but this doesn't sound like that. This was definitely a 'trying to bring something up' hack. And since I gave him the little bit of flax seed oil, he hadn't done it again.


----------

